# T1 Dx - Let's help Northener!



## imtrying (Jan 26, 2012)

Alan said in another thread that he'd be interested to know what age people with T1 diabetes were diagnosed... are we moving away from so many being in childhood.

So...Type 1s...what age were you diagnosed?

I was 10


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 26, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Alan said in another thread that he'd be interested to know what age people with T1 diabetes were diagnosed... are we moving away from so many being in childhood.
> 
> So...Type 1s...what age were you diagnosed?
> 
> I was 10



Hi   I was 31.   Sheena

Can I add my little Grace? she was 2 yrs and 9 months.  X


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Jan 26, 2012)

15............


----------



## AJLang (Jan 26, 2012)

I was two


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Katie  I was 49 and a work colleague was 35


----------



## margie (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 31 and it followed me breaking a toe.


----------



## MeanMom (Jan 26, 2012)

K was Dx aged 11, but probably had it from age about 9 and half


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jan 26, 2012)

4 1/2 for me


----------



## shiv (Jan 26, 2012)

Age 2 & 11 months


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 21 (and in my birthday month too!)


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 16, just started my A levels


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 26, 2012)

A few 31s.....me too!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 13. 

Bloke at work dx'd about 20.

Rob


----------



## Pattidevans (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 57.  I know someone else who was 50 and another who was 54.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd also include the LADA/Type 1.5s under the Type 1 banner as it's also autoimmune, just happens more slowly than in children


----------



## ypauly (Jan 26, 2012)

38 for me which is very young and an alternative way of sayin 21


----------



## Medusa (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 20 (they found out when i found out i was ten weeks pregnant with my first child) and my brother was 15


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 31

_Gill_


----------



## AlisonF (Jan 26, 2012)

I was four


----------



## Persil (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 17, about to sit my final a-level exams in order to go to uni.


----------



## casey (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 50................


----------



## seasiderdave (Jan 26, 2012)

3 years 8 months for me


----------



## trophywench (Jan 26, 2012)

22 and 3 months.


----------



## vince13 (Jan 26, 2012)

Totally ancient - 61 in hospital for investigations into gall bladder trouble.  I had been told I was Type 2 in early 2008 then in October my consultant did other tests and said at first LADA then ongoing Type 1 - take your pick.


----------



## teapot8910 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 20 and 2 months, just after returning from holiday


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 3     When England won the world cup (to long ago !!!!)


----------



## suziepoo (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 41. Nice to know that I'm not the only person who was diagnosed late in life!!


----------



## Tina63 (Jan 26, 2012)

My son was 15, 3 days short of his 16th birthday - some present!


----------



## MCH (Jan 26, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> My son was 15, 3 days short of his 16th birthday - some present!



I was week before my 9th birthday!


----------



## HelenM (Jan 26, 2012)

52, diagnosed as T1 but positive I was LADA as had ignored very obvious symptoms for about 3 years.


----------



## Smit (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 2 years old and 10 months. I was diagnosed over the Easter weekend.


----------



## lauraw1983 (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 28.

If I hadn't been on the ball about it I don't think I would have diagnosed as quickly though, and still at the start they tried to tell me I was Type 2...


----------



## MummyRose2009 (Jan 26, 2012)

23 for me it really is a wide age difference isnt it.


----------



## pgcity (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 43 and was told I was a freak of nature. Doesn't seen so reading so many posts from others on here.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

MummyRose2009 said:


> 23 for me it really is a wide age difference isnt it.



Yes, I know it's only a small poll here, but it does seem to show that there seem to be as many people diagnosed as adults as there are diagnosed as children


----------



## heasandford (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 48. Perhaps its just that oldies answer polls!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 26, 2012)

heasandford said:


> I was 48. Perhaps its just that oldies answer polls!!



Not really, because some of the older members were actually diagnosed as children!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 26, 2012)

pgcity said:


> I was 43 and was told I was a freak of nature. Doesn't seen so reading so many posts from others on here.


 
That higlights how ignorant or ill informed the doctor/nurse who told you that was.

Many seem to still dwell in the past before the true differences were understood. They really should go back to school and at least catch up with the 80s and 90s, even if they can't manage the 21st century.

Rob


----------



## Garthion (Jan 26, 2012)

I was 2 months and four days off my 18th Birthday, so didn't celebrate becoming an adult  twelve years ago this April, doesn't time fly?


----------



## Doghouse (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi All,
I was 58. I'm just glad it was not any earlier!


----------



## D_G (Jan 26, 2012)

21 for me,  diagnosed a month before my 22nd birthday


----------



## Lauren (Jan 27, 2012)

I was 6, exactly a month before my birthday. Fun times.


----------



## schmeezle (Jan 27, 2012)

Was 34 and dx as T2 (wrong) and properly dx T1 at 36.


----------



## imtrying (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm watching this in fascination! 

Maybe DUK might be interested in the results?? could help banish some myths!


----------



## HelenM (Jan 27, 2012)

I think that it is a myth that older people rarely get T1 but as long as that myth is continued then a lot will  be misdiagnosed so  perpetuate the myth.

( _there are  only a couple of studies : one in Sweden found a lower rate in the 40-75 year age group compared to the 0-14 age group but one in Italy found  the risk of type 1 diabetes between age 30 and 49 years  to be  similar to that found   between age 15 and 29 years and found that there was a peak incidence  at 10-14 and 45-49_)


----------



## Monica (Jan 27, 2012)

Carol was 10. On 12 March 5 years ago. Fi is 3 years younger and when she turned 10 she was terrified that she'll now get it, because she's 10.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2012)

Very interesting servey !!  LIFE !!


----------



## shiv (Jan 27, 2012)

I think there's a statistic somewhere that says it's about a 50/50 split of people diagnosed under/over 18.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 27, 2012)

From the replies given in this thread so far, there are 18 who were diagnosed below the age of 18 and 22 who were diagnosed at 18 or above


----------



## Twitchy (Jan 27, 2012)

I was 11 Months old! Any other 'under ones' out there, or am I a freak?!!   It was '78...

My younger sister was in her early teens - 14 I think (I know, I should know! )


----------



## Subdanni (Jan 27, 2012)

I was 9


----------



## fencesitter (Jan 27, 2012)

Son was 14, uncle 17 and aunt around 30.


----------



## ThunderBolt (Jan 28, 2012)

5 years and 2 days.  Just as well I never liked cake I suppose!


----------



## MarcLister (Jan 28, 2012)

25 for me. The day after my 25th was when I got the call from my GP.


----------



## Cumbrianlass (Jan 29, 2012)

Less than a month after I turned 13 - a teenager - arrrgh!!!!!


----------



## MCH (Jan 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Not really, because some of the older members were actually diagnosed as children!



That was a brave comment to  make if you don't mind me saying so.


----------



## rachelha (Jan 29, 2012)

I was 21, and told i was weird


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2012)

rachelha said:


> I was 21, and told i was weird



Was the weirdness accusation related to the diabetes at all?


----------



## rachelha (Jan 29, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Was the weirdness accusation related to the diabetes at all?



Oi, cheeky!


----------



## Pigeon (Jan 30, 2012)

26. Had put off going to the doctors for 6 months though, so really I was 25 when it started. I thought I couldn't have type 1 as I wasn't a child, and not T2 as I was slim. Just goes to show what I knew!


----------



## Laureny019 (Jan 31, 2012)

I was 9 & two weeks before Xmas that year


----------



## Casper (Jan 31, 2012)

I was 38 when dx, but looking back, must've had it for at least 6-8 months previously, because of the thirst, toilet trips and weight loss.  Dx whilst in severe DKA, guess I'm lucky to be here.  Its easy to forget just how serious a condition this can be.


----------



## RHepton (Jan 31, 2012)

I was 34 when diagnosed


----------



## Nyadach (Jan 31, 2012)

4...got it free on a buy one get one free with chicken pox


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 31, 2012)

I was 24, and told that I was so unusual that they brought medical students to come and meet me!


----------



## newbs (Jan 31, 2012)

imtrying said:


> Alan said in another thread that he'd be interested to know what age people with T1 diabetes were diagnosed... are we moving away from so many being in childhood.
> 
> So...Type 1s...what age were you diagnosed?
> 
> I was 23.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 31, 2012)

I was 27 when I was diagnosed.


----------



## grainger (Jan 31, 2012)

I was/am 29. Diagnosed 3 months ago.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, the totals are still running pretty close, with 27 diagnosed before 18 years and 32 at 18 or older


----------



## imtrying (Feb 16, 2012)

hey Alan, was this the end of the stats we have? quite interesting....!!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2012)

imtrying said:


> hey Alan, was this the end of the stats we have? quite interesting....!!



Yes, it looks like everyone who was going to answer, has answered  I saw a statistic the other day where about 9,000 children below 15 were diagnosed Type 1 and about 12,000 15 and over diagnosed Type 1 between 2000 and 2009 (can't remember where I saw it now!) - so that is a similar split to what we have found here I would say


----------



## m1dnc (Feb 16, 2012)

I was 42.

(Sorry for the late reply - I've just seen this thread.)


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2012)

m1dnc said:


> I was 42.
> 
> (Sorry for the late reply - I've just seen this thread.)



Ah! Thanks for joining in - another 'too old' for Type 1! 

Mr Jenkins? Your appointment has been rearranged,
And since you?ll have turned 40, your diagnosis has changed!
We know that we told you that you were Type 1,
But now you?ve got older, I?m afraid that is wrong!

Type 1 diabetes affects only the young,
And you?ve got a foot on the middle-aged rung ? 
On the ladder of life, I?m afraid you?re too high,
And your fountain of youth is decidedly dry!

So, because you?re too old, you?ve been reclassified,
There?s no point in complaining, though many have tried!
You?ll be very pleased to learn that you?re a Type 2,
That?ll be cheaper for us, if not better for you!

You won?t need to test, so you won?t need those strips,
And you?ll no longer suffer those low sugar dips!
We?re withdrawing your insulin, you?ll be diet-controlled?
What?s that? Don?t blame me sir ? it?s because you?re too old!


----------



## cathplum (Feb 16, 2012)

I was wrongly diagnosed as type 2 at 42 but re-assessed and diagnosed as type 1 at 44.

Cath


----------



## spiritfree (Feb 16, 2012)

Sorry I'm late! I was 54.


----------



## m1dnc (Feb 17, 2012)

I've had a bit of "you were diagnosed too late to have T1" over the years, but mostly from HCPs not immediately concerned with diabetes care. My GP and clinic care team have been pretty good, and have recently supported me through the process of getting a pump, which I started on a couple of weeks ago.

I must be lucky with my GP practice and PCT, but they've never tried to limit test strips, insulin or anything else to do with my diabetes care.


----------

